
Covid-19 ill effects on Earth? - anish1993
Is COVID-19 having any ill affect on nature, climate or Earth as a whole in any ways?
======
throwaway888abc
Plastic [https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/dygn8a/coronavirus-and-
si...](https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/dygn8a/coronavirus-and-single-use-
plastic-in-environment-earth-day)

